

How to Multiply numbers by 9, 99, 999 and so on in less than 3 seconds - mquaes

http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/03/multiplying-numbers-by-9-99-999-9999.html#links
======
Sword_Monkey
I think this has been posted every day for a week now. Time to stop maybe?

~~~
dalke
Agreed! (to the universe:) Please make it stop.

------
mquaes
[http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/03/multiplying-
numbe...](http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/03/multiplying-numbers-
by-9-99-999-9999.html)

